# R3-SL build- what would you do?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally picked up an R3-SL and am planning out the build. 

What would you put on an R3-SL that will be used only as a climbing bike with compact chainrings?










Frame-	R3SL 811
Fork-	Alpha Q GS30	317
Headset-	FSA	52
Spacers-	Carbon	5
Top cap-	Carbon	5
Clamp-	Cervelo	10
Seatpost-	3T Doric LTD (166 uncut)	
Shifters-	Red (BTP clamps)	264
Brakes-	KCNC with DA cork(79+81)	160
FD-	Dura Ace tuned	66
RD-	Red	146
Cranks/BB-	Red	760
Chainrings-	Red 
Chain-	KMC X10SL	230
Bars-	Easton SLX3	190
Stem-	Rotor S1	110
Wheels-	Shimano 7801 carbon 1350
Tires-	Vittoria CX	540
Glue- 10
QR-	Bold Ti	51
Cassette-	Red 11-23	153
Cables-Nokon and Shimano?? 160
Tape-	Bontrager XXX	30
Saddle	Arione CX	172
Cages/Bolts-	BTP	36
Pedals-	Time RXS Ti	197

Estimated weight in grams 5975
in Lbs 13.174875

The big weight saving areas are the cranks and wheels. 
-I am working on getting some different cranks, modified Cannondale Si SL's, to fit the standard BB. They should come in around 580 grams. 
-The 3T Rotundo Ltd Carbon bars are not available yet. That should cut another 25 grams or so. 
-Wheels? I am not sure sure. I really like the DA carbon wheels for aerodynamics, durability and looks but am open to other ideas. 

Thoughts or suggestions welcomed.


----------



## agegroupracer (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd go with Easton's new carbon EC90 SLX wheelset at 1170 grams. The new hub is really well done and the weight includes the skewers. 

I just finished building up my 54cm R3SL yesterday...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1588672#poststop


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice wheelset. Thats pretty light!
Nice R3SL as well.

Here is mine built up until the BB and bars are available.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

There really is such a superlight feddish out there. I love the light bikes, but there is something nice about a deep seated pair of carbon rims to make the bike look a little chunkier.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> I finally picked up an R3-SL and am planning out the build.
> 
> What would you put on an R3-SL that will be used only as a climbing bike with compact chainrings?
> 
> ...


Build it with a set of Lew custom wheels with Tune hubs (not the factory Lew wheelset as they are way to expensive) and shave another 400 grams or so.......

What happened to your beloved Look?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

@cpark- The 586 was a bit weak in the BB for me. I really loved the 585 ultra and 595 origin for my body type and riding. I have not heard good things about QC on the LEW rims. You are right that it makes sense to build them with your own hubs. 

@mobilops- I have set of Edge 38's with Ligero - Alchemy hubs on order. They will be deeper and lighter. This bike is a weight only fetish- you are right. I have another bike set up for flat and comfort riding.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

Get the new Campy Super Record.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Just received the wheels. I'll post more pics when I glue some tires and get a few rides in this weekend.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like Troy did a nice job.
Let us know how it rides....

Thanks,


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Rides well for such light wheels. They spin up very easily, have a cool aero whooshing sound to them and are quite rigid when sprinting. They don't hold speed as easily as heavier wheels like the Aeolus' I used to have though.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

you desperately need a white saddle but it looks great


----------

